# platys tail



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ..i have a 10 galls tank..with 4 platys...4 white skirt tetras and 3 blindcave fish...here is my question....i noticed that my male platy looks like if he had been bit in the caudal fin..........what should i do..?..will he heal on his own....i have some anti bacterial food........should i try it?...
Daniel
Thnks


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Sometimes tetras tend to be aggressive they could be the fin nippers or it could be fungus or other aggression issues.Your tank is overcrowded I would upgrade to a 30 if you can I know it's not cheap.Blind cave fish need some room to be comfortable since the other fish have the advantage of sight.I'm not an expert on them though.


----------

